# NBC's Hannibal?



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Any Fannibals out there?

~Kyoki


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2013)

-More content is needed for the ignorant-  >:V


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Dafuq is a Fannibal? 
Cannibalism fetishists?


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

A fan of the Hannibal TV series


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Is Hannibal a cannibal?


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yup XD


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

...  So this _is_ a fetish? 
Or are you a sick serial killer for reals?


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not a fetish, it's just a cool TV programme lol


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

There's a show about cannibalism? 
Well that's untasteful.


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not exclusively about cannibalism, that's just an element of it. 
It's more like a crime scene investigation show than a show about a cannibal.


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

See now I'm confused. 
If Hannibal does crime scene investigations and he's a cannibal shouldn't he arrest himself?


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

It's a complicated show XD


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 9, 2013)

Wait you're serious? 
That's what this show is about?


----------



## Kyoki_13 (Jul 9, 2013)

No, there's a lot more to it than just Hannibal XD


----------



## Fernin (Jul 9, 2013)

As a big fan of Thomas Harris's book AND the movies, I'm honestly a bit nervous about the show. I want to see it, but I can't bring myself to do so at the risk of something triggering fan boy out rage.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> There's a show about cannibalism?
> Well that's untasteful.



Am I the only one that caught this?


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 25, 2013)

The show wasn't that bad.  It had a lot of suspense in it.  The fact that he was working with the people that were trying to hunt him down made it all the more suspenseful.  And the other killers in the show were just messed up.  I like that they got Gillian Anderson, Laurence Fishburne and his real life wife, Gina Torres to be in the show.


----------

